# First Build w/ "Rod Skinz"



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Here is my first attempt with MudHole's new "Rod Skinz"...

The wife saw the zebra pattern and wanted it on her next rod.

Lamiglas XMG50 LP842 cut to 6'6"

Fuji SK2 reel seet w/ custom turned EVA grip

Fuji Titanium SiC guides

2.215 oz.

Matches pretty good with her new Chronarch 50


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That it sick light. Did you fill it with helium and plug it? Looks good with the skin on there. Could have squeezed another couple 100ths out with cork hahahahaha. Nice job.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Cool !!! Very nice .........DC


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

How do you like that Lamiglass XMG blank? They seem to be extremely light which is always a good thing for a bay rod. Would you put it up there with the RX8 Batson blanks since the price seems to be around the same?


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Seat and Arbor*

Is your glue joint for the seat components to blank or to the Rod Skinz?

Did you glue up parts before or after the Skinz?

Thanks for a reply


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

James,
I've fished with both, and both are fantastic blanks. The Lamiglas is a little lighter, and a little faster. The XMG has been my go to blank, and is what I build 80% of my rods with. Just like any high end rod you have to be careful with them, but I have never broken one on a fish. In fact my wife landed a 44" red on that blank last summer, so they've got plenty of backbone.

Bill,
The components were glued to the blank, and the "skinz" were put on afterwards. It's basically just a sticker that you cut to size. They have a video on youtube that walks you through step by step.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

I was concerned that some may put the Skinz on first. I have used decal media for the same purpose - seats are not secure for heavy use when put on top of the media. The rod really looks nice - will be much less weight for art than thread.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I like it!!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

That is CRAZY light. Did you do micros or conventional guides? Did you trim from the butt or the tip, or both? You better tie that thing down so it doesn't float away!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's a cool lookin' stick! What do you cut the rod blank with to keep it from splitting?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Jay,
I do both, but that particular rod has non-micro... not really conventional because I go slightly smaller than most. I start with a TLNSG #10, then go TLSG 8, 8, 7, 6, 5.5, 5.5, 5.5, TFST 5.5 top. I've found going all micro saves 0.03 oz., but there tends to be a little more friction, especially fishing w/ braid. Not as much friction as the RECs generate, but noticble none the less. I've found little performance advantage to using the the micros so I don't build too many of them.


Oh, and when I cut the blank I always cut the butt, you'll ruin the action if you cut off the tip.


Skiff, I use a fine hacksaw blade w/ a miter box to cut the blank then sand it down a little... you don't have to worry about it splitting, especially if you apply a little epoxy to the inside diameter before you glue on the butt piece.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks, thats close to what I used on my last personal rod, except I think I used 5's. And by the way, I didn't mention before, nice build, really clean and straight forward. I'm getting partial to that exact same EVA grip set up. Its almost a carbon copy of my last couple rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

BRH said:


> James,
> I've fished with both, and both are fantastic blanks. The Lamiglas is a little lighter, and a little faster. The XMG has been my go to blank, and is what I build 80% of my rods with. Just like any high end rod you have to be careful with them, but I have never broken one on a fish. In fact my wife landed a 44" red on that blank last summer, so they've got plenty of backbone.
> 
> Bill,
> The components were glued to the blank, and the "skinz" were put on afterwards. It's basically just a sticker that you cut to size. They have a video on youtube that walks you through step by step.


Thanks for the info. I really want to do a rod for myself using the redfish rod skinz. I have been wanting to use the XMG blank for a while, they are priced well and are very light which is what I want in a bay fishing rod. I will have to get one of those blanks soon. Great looking rod by the way and one of the lightest rods I've seen.


----------



## Wolfman57 (Oct 27, 2005)

That looks sharp...I've been eyeing those skinz for a while. 

NIce build.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the post... Really cool look!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

that turned out pretty darn good


----------

